# Gas retailed at $4.89-cash to $5.49-credit in town. I'm dashing with my loved OR1E for $4.19/G. and it was like just barely breakin after 320,000 Kms.



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I bought the OR1E along with OR2E, sight unseen in 2014 online. I don't know what I was getting into at that time. I was thinking to buy a nice car for my kids to go to their jobs.

Seller was 200+ miles away out of state. I've to tow the cars out of seller's lot in a week. I did it from morning till mid night as I did not know the seller is operating 24-hr a day initially, that saves me one day's rental fees on the equipment as I was able to to tow out two vehicles in less than 24 hours for 800 miles round trip. Total rental period is 1 day only.

These cars came with title with handwriting of "salvage" on it(in Ohio). I was able to fix or restore OR2E with couple thousand dollars expense on parts, brand new OEM from new car dealers. OR1E was expensive to fix or restore as the built-in catalyst converter with exhaust pipe alone costs almost $2000 from new car dealers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Is OR1E a car or some kind of card?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Is OR1E a car or some kind of card?


I was wondering that myself. I'm reading this
and it makes as much sense as titts on a bull


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You spelled it wrong. It's OREO and you can get them at any grocery store in the cookie aisle. 

Although, if they weren't so readily available, I'd definitely drive 400 miles for some.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

OR1E and/or OR2E was the vehicle's code name in a government research project by US Dept. of Energy.

To decode this, I think OR stands Oak Ridge. 1 and 2 are numerical order of the cars in the research pool. E may stands for Ethanol Experiment.

The street name for OR1E is Toyota Corolla.
The street name for OR2E is Honda Civic.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> OR1E and/or OR2E was the vehicle's code name in a government research project by US Dept. of Energy.
> 
> To decode this, I think OR stands Oak Ridge. 1 and 2 are numerical order of the cars in the research pool. E may stands for Ethanol Experiment
> 
> ...


Which one is regular and which is double stuff. I assume or1e is original and or2e is double stuff? 
















Although, truth be told, my favorite is the peanut butter Oreos 









Maybe I shouldn't be sharing this if you're already driving 400 miles for regular the original & double stuff.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> The street name for OR1E is Toyota Corolla.
> The street name for OR2E is Honda Civic.


Why not just say that? 🤷‍♂️


----------

